# Rapido 924f lights



## rapidoroamer (Nov 14, 2009)

I have just bought my rapido recently and am looking to go to france eary next year. Can the lights be adjusted or do I need some sort of lense adaptor. I would be grateful for any help on this subject.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi rapidoroamer, I expect you will be happy with your Rapido, I have mine four years and I would get another one without hesitation.
The lights thing has been discussed at length on this thread here other members have included their solutions but if you skip to the last page you will see photo's of my solution which has made changing from LH dip to RH dip and back a simple job that only takes a few seconds (literally).


----------



## rapidoroamer (Nov 14, 2009)

hi Jean-Luc so far we are very pleased with our Rapido , thanks for your advice on the headlight I will try it . I presume that you just rotate the light on the mounting?


----------



## campervanman (May 17, 2006)

*Rapido 924F lights*

Hi there Rapidoroamer! Whilst the 'lights' question appears answered - would welcome you to the Rapido fold! We have owned our 924F for just under three years, and love it to bits. At 6 metres, it is long enough without being too long! Hope you enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## rapidoroamer (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi campervanman
Thanks for your note. Early days yet with our Rapido but so far we think it's great, Maybe with one exception- The firm suspention and associated noise on rough roads. Not sure if you can fit air suspention on this sort of suspention? how do you get on with it?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

rapidoroamer , what model year is your 924, A batch assembled in 2005 had a problem with incorrect fixings being accidentally used on the extension dash which resulted in fairly bad rattling and were subject to recall, but a lot weren't, especially those sold by Brownhills (like my one). 
Since mine was done (under warranty at another dealer) it doesn't rattle or vibrate at all, as it shouldn't do in the first instance.


----------



## campervanman (May 17, 2006)

*Rapido 924F*

Hi Rapidoroamer. Well, I suppose these things are relative. Our previous 'van was a new Autosleeper Nuevo ES coachbuilt. It handled dreadfully, bit like a Citroen 2CV, in that you thought you could maybe scrape door handles on the road when negotiating roundabouts!
Rapido is a revelation in this respect - is not as susceptable to side winds (say on motorways) and handles well at good cruising speeds. Diesel consumption seems to be 25mpg - no matter what speed. However, on rough road surfaces, there is some noise from the rear axle area, and it is fairly firmly sprung. Better when laden!
As far as the comments by Jean Luke - maybe our van is one that slipped through the recall net, as it came from Brownhills, and now and again we do experince a rattle at the front - yes, in the over dash area - but it has not spoiled our overall experience. Mileage is around 20k, and I still feel the van has some running in to do. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Rapido 924F*



campervanman said:


> As far as the comments by Jean Luke - maybe our van is one that slipped through the recall net, as it came from Brownhills, and now and again we do experince a rattle at the front - yes, in the over dash area - but it has not spoiled our overall experience. Mileage is around 20k, and I still feel the van has some running in to do. Hope this helps.


IF your van is one which is subject to recall it is important that the fix is done, as over time there will eventually be total separation of the components leading to loss of rigidity of the front end and failure of the seal between the engine compartment and the habitation area. 
As the fault deteriorates apparent independent movement of the windscreen and the dash extension can be seen if driving over rough roads or pot holes. 
I must stress however that AFAIK the problem only existed on a very limited number of 2005 A class FIAT base models.


----------

